# Cherry Burls, I mean Morels



## barry richardson (May 6, 2014)

Just got back from visiting family in Missouri. It is mushroom season in that part of the country. I didn't find a whole lot, and didn't hear about anyone else that did, kind of a weird spring, late and dry there. Anyhow, after a lot of searching, I think I ended up with more mushrooms than ticks, but just barely. Enough for a good chowdown for 2. Fried them up last night for a friend who had never had them before.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 6, 2014)

So that's what those are. I saw tons of those out turkey hunting. Look nasty.


----------



## manbuckwal (May 6, 2014)

I'm not a mushroom eater, but those look like they should be stabilized n cast

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## barry richardson (May 7, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> So that's what those are. I saw tons of those out turkey hunting. Look nasty.


you should have picked them, it would have made you more money than a years worth of call making, very tasty as well....


----------



## David Seaba (May 7, 2014)

Couple of my buddies picked over 6000. They where getting 400-700 every time they went out most I have every seen.
David

Reactions: Like 1


----------

